

Two Tap(YC W14) Raises $2.7M Round For Its Shopping Cart For The Entire Internet - razvanr
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/07/two-tap-raises-2-7m-seed-round-for-its-shopping-cart-for-the-entire-internet/

======
harryzhang
congrats to the team! good work Radu :-)

